# Can you help me install MSE?



## matelot2 (Nov 25, 2009)

Just over 2 years ago I asked for help with a slow computer https://forums.techguy.org/threads/please-help-with-slow-laptop.1191231/
The help I got I am very grateful for.
One of the suggestions was to remove the AVG from my computer and instal MSE.
I removed AVG using the control panel and uninstall but MSE failed to load with the box shown below.
I am now experiencing a slow computer once more and have decided to try to install MSE again.
I have removed AVG and tried to install MSE and got the same box.
Would someone mind helping me to install MSE please.
I have reinstalled AVG to give me some protection.
Regards,
Bob.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

matelot2 said:


> One of the suggestions was to remove the AVG from my computer and instal MSE.
> I removed AVG using the control panel and uninstall but MSE failed to load with the box shown below.


Do you MEAN that you were NEVER able to install MSE on the topic - 2years ago

Because on post 30 on that topic you said


> I have removed the AVG. Replaced it with Microsoft Security Essentials.


However although I am a little confused as to if MSE ever installed follow the procedures on this link
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb...microsoft-security-essentials-can-not-install


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If you have installed it once then uninstalled it, I think it didn't get completely uninstalled so it's throwing this error. Try using revo uninstaller to uninstall windows anitmalware and try installing it again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

matelot2 said:


> I have reinstalled AVG to give me some protection


IMHO it would be necessary to uninstall AVG before attempting to reinstall MSE
I recommend you follow the advice in the link I sent



> *Step 1: Remove antivirus or antispyware programs*
> 
> Completely uninstall any existing Internet security programs.
> Restart your computer.
> Install Microsoft Security Essentials again. If this doesn't resolve the issue, continue to the next step.


and indeed the rest of the procedure


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

I recommend using Avast's uninstaller rather than Windows inbuilt as this can leave some residue behind which can prevent WSE from running.
https://www.avast.com/en-gb/uninstall-utility


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Where please does Avast enter the equation

although I do appreciate that Avast also own AVG
However as far as I know the AVAST clear
https://www.avast.com/en-gb/uninstall-utility

is for AVAST and the
AVG uninstaller
https://support.avg.com/SupportArti...l-AVG-software-Clear-Remover&supportType=home

is for AVG
I may be wrong, if of course you know differently but I do not think one can be used for the other


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Sorry I misread the post.
Yes the OP need's AVG's own uninstaller.
https://support.avg.com/SupportArti...l-AVG-software-Clear-Remover&supportType=home


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*The same as I have included on my post 6*, but in fact has been used before by Matelot2
on the previous topic of his that I referred to.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

The OP didn’t say they’d tried the AVG uninstaller in their first post nor in any reply that I can see. I see that they’ve had this problem for years though.
Perhaps they solved it previously but returned to AVG but now wish to return to MSE & now cannot.


----------



## matelot2 (Nov 25, 2009)

Sorry for the delay in replying. I seem to remember going through all the information in 
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb...microsoft-security-essentials-can-not-install
and getting nowhere over a few evenings.
I have just done all this again without any change.
I have to reinstal AVG at every stage as I don't know what each call back to the internet might result in files entering my computer that I don't want if I don't have it.
The bottom line of the above link says 
If the steps did not resolve the issue, contact support. For more information, see Customer support.
clicking on customer support gives me








???
I have no other antivirus software. I have even uninstalled malwarebytes and SUPERAntiSpyware.
I have now reinstalled AVG.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

So to ask the same question again
On the topic two years or so ago on what I think is the same computer the following posts



> 1. An antivirus can be made to score very high on these tests, and be a total pain to use, dump adware on your machine, and be an obstacle to getting work done.
> I agree with Frank. I *would suggest you Uninstall AVG, then run their Removal tool .*





> 2. Then download MS Security Essentials, update it, and let it remove whatever it wants.


and your reply was



> 3. I have removed the AVG. Replaced it with Microsoft Security Essentials


so before we continue are you now saying that you never actually did this
and ran with MSE

OR did you change your mind and go back to AVG

I am asking to try and establish if you have ever successfully installed MSE on this computer


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

If you don't have the pro edition of AVG, it doesn't have a firewall component, and it won't stop bad files from entering your PC. The free version is an after-the-fact removal tool.

Can we switch subjects and focus instead on fixing your slow computer ?


----------



## matelot2 (Nov 25, 2009)

I am very sorry for the confusion I am causing.
I think I have discovered how I have been confusing people.
The thread I refered to earlier in this thread was the laptop cleaning thread ( not this computer) that I am grateful you helped me with and I did successfully remove the AVG and replace it with MSE. 







In the first entry of the laptop thread I mentioned the original thread.
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/computer-running-very-slow-and-intermittant.1190389/page-2
but didn't put a link to it.
Again I was helped to clean this computer in that thread and it made quite a difference.
When I had finished cleaning the laptop and replacing the virus eater I tried to remove the virus eater (AVG) from this computer. I got the refusals I have been indicating.
So, The laptop now runs MSE and my desktop runs AVG, it is this desktop copy I want to try to remove.
I have done some cleaning up and deleting of various unused files in the mean time and the computer is a little faster.


----------

